# Supercars Vs Used Cars: The Trade Off



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Any body watching right now? 

Didn't know it was going to be on as I rarely watch normal TV. Usually pre recorded or something. 

Low down: Two used car dealers from completely different backgrounds swap lives for a few weeks. One dealer works in a used supercar dealership in London and the other works in Bridgend in Wales in a used car dealership with cars selling between 1500 and 6000. 

Very very interesting. I'll be honest, I don't know the ins and outs of used car selling but very interesting how they compare. Gives a good insite to what actually goes off, commision and targets etc. Selling styles are completely different. I actually found the owner of the used car dealer a little ratty and felt like he didn't give the guy enough time to work his magic. 

Anyway going to finish off the rest of it now. Enjoyable, or at least for me. 

Probably catch it on iplayer on BBC2 if you missed it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That was actually really good.

I'd smash selling the expensive ones. I could tell what they were before the voiceover could and was spotting others in the backgrounds etc.

Some awesome machines in that showroom. Such a shame the guy sold none as he seemed really genuine and nice.

The other guy obviously realised his work was his life and how much he missed out on. Sod doing that 70mile commute twice a day.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just missed this


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Was a good watch, two genuine guys at opposite ends of the scale! I was really hoping the guy would sell a super car and get some good commission to take home!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Me too. 

The guy selling the supercars (usually lower end cars) reminds me a lot of one of my good friends. One of the nicest blokes you could ever meet. Very straight, genuine and up front. Not a bad bone but doesn't always come across prim and proper. lol


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

Really enjoyed it and as you say two really nice guys who swapped. I was hoping he sold a supercar and got the commission


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Not a bad program. However the Welsh dealer supposedly sells cars for a fair cheap price, and then a couple buy a Turkish prison spec MKIV Golf for 2.5k. I too would love a go at the high end stuff. Just need to modify my usual dragged through a hedge look a bit.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sold 5 cars and got £160 commission, man, that's a tough job for very little moolah!! (£32 per car FFS!!)

Is being a car salesman really has bad as that for earning some decent money??

Anyone on here working in the car sales game can confirm either way what it's like?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I recon thats what it is like. I don't know many used car salesmen but I do detail for one. It's not his first buisness but does it as an extra while owning a MOT HGV garage as well as a load of other things. He often tells me whether he has much money in the car I'm working on before I give him a price and a run down of what services I could offer. Needless to say he only gets me to do his higher priced stuff...


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I hope it wasn't just me that spotted the poorly prepped paintwork on those supercars


----------



## Sixth Element (Dec 10, 2014)

Loved the program, i also agree that the owner of the used car dealership didn't give the guy a chance but in the end he didn't do too bad, was quite surprised at the wages and commission as they didn't seam a lot for all the work involved!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Somebody else on my facebook page mentioned that.

I personally didn't think it was bad for a non skilled job (ie you don't need qualifications). Obviously some people are better at it than others which is why theybare doing the job. 

£250 a week isn't high but that's what it's like in most sales. Low basic to make you want to get your target. The commission on the supercars was a lot higher by the sounds of it 

At the end of the day your at work to work. Selling cars is the job so I wouldn't say it was any harder than any other job that you have to be good at. The guy selling the supercars had a harder job in that respect due to the traveling and random hours/ work when it suited the client. 

If you have the gift of the gab, which is required of any salesman the the job can all be done in working hours.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting indeed ( louie is the cousin of one of my good friends) - great insight - both come across as really nice people


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Buzz****s! I forgot about this!
I shall watch it later :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

its on the catch up planner just set the box to download it!!


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Was a good watch. They guy from Bridgend just seemed to be loving every minute of it, even if he wasn't selling the cars, as an enthusiast to spend a few days in and around them cars is an experience in itself!

Wish he'd got himself a sale

I also expected the guy working in London to be a bit of a knob and think he was better than he really is, but he also came across as a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just watched it on IPlayer. Good watch. I work in sales for a German brand so it's nice to get an insight into both very high end stuff and also the low value used market as well.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Leo19 said:


> Was a good watch, two genuine guys at opposite ends of the scale! I was really hoping the guy would sell a super car and get some good commission to take home!


His wife tried to push him a bit to get a sale as it could make a difference to their lives, hard work for the Bridgend guy but imho think he could have done a bit more research / put the hours in just for that week.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good Watch. Sad to see the taff didnt make a sale. But if I'm honest I think he was so blown away but everything the cars etc etc just couldn't get his head into it.

To be honest.. I'd be the same going into that.


Wouldn't you?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I enjoyed it too... Couple of genuine guys, shows how **** the money is in car sales unless you do it for yourself. I worked at a main dealer in my late teens and early 20's and I was paid around 10k basic and the rest commission. Everyone assumes you got paid loads as you had a new car etc; but you worked long hours for peanuts to be honest.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Somebody else on my facebook page mentioned that.
> 
> I personally didn't think it was bad for a non skilled job (ie you don't need qualifications). Obviously some people are better at it than others which is why theybare doing the job.
> 
> ...


£250 per week is minimum wage for a 38 hour week.

The guy in the Supercar garage was working 12 hours a day for that money which is illegal.

You can't base your life on commission and bonuses as there will come a point you run into difficulty.

What happens if you end up ill and can't work for a few months?

How did he have a nice house? The bank won't give you a mortgage based on commission, just your real salary.

Your life should be based on your real salary and anything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Kerr, not saying your wrong at all and you have a good point about the minimum wage but but they will get round the working hours bit by having the additional hours as been choice. Realistically he couldn't be expected to work 12 hours a day for £250 a week. He probably does it to ensure he gets his commission. That is choice, a bit like teaching. They get paid a salary, are expected to work a minimum number of hours each day in school and any extra (there is a lot) is upto the discretion of that individual. I work many more hours than the minimum as I personally feel I couldn't do the job well enough without it. Even my super duper efficient/ organised wife brings work home and works through school holidays. If she didn't do it there would be hell to pay and her children's levels would go down as woukd her wages due to the new performance related pay.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Kerr said:


> £250 per week is minimum wage for a 38 hour week.
> 
> The guy in the Supercar garage was working 12 hours a day for that money which is illegal.
> 
> ...


ive also always wondered how salesman manage to get round having nice houses/ cars etc for the reasons you've made. I guess they save it and pay cash?


----------

